# Breeding Severums



## shaunob (Mar 10, 2009)

Howiye, have a breeding pair who have had a few tries and eveytime they eat the eggs before they hatch! as soon as i turn off the light  its a 4foot tank and the only other fish is a pleco.

a week or so ago i came home to somemore eggs, i thought id chance it and leave the light on all night, and i did! next morning woke up, went straight over to the tank and success! still eggs being gaurded by the parents. they started coming up for food and panicing weather to go back to the eggs, i put some food in they ate, then returned to eat the eggs!!! :-?

it looks like there gona have another bash, and this time *** fitted a small l.e.d light which hangs under the hood of the tank just above where the pair lay the eggs. im gona start using it now to get the severums used to it, hoping they will breed happily and still be able to see their eggs at night :thumb:

anyone with any other techniques or who have had the same problem let me know


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

I've had problems with mine as well , but with mine the main issue seems to be the female refusing to let the male fertilize the eggs. Each time they spawn she lays a row of eggs and when he comes behind to do his part BAM , she pops him in the head. He tries his best, but she just wont let it happen. A few times I believe he has fertilized them but as with yours they are eaten fairly quickly. I know it's them since currently the only other fish in there is an Aequidens sp. Jennaro Herrera who has learned better than to mess with them at spawning time :lol:, and I've watched them do it as well . Considering the number of times these two have spawned you'd think I'd have had some success with them but sadly no.

With yours I'd say just give them time. It came take a while sometimes before they get it right . The pleco could be a problem since they are most active at night and they have been known to lay waste to noit only eggs but fry as well. If you remove him you might have slightly better luck.


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

Dhia Dhuit Shaunob

Yes, give them more time, feed them up, I'd pull the pleco or partition it off with some egg crate, easier to pull it. They are a distraction and a threat. Real or perceived. Each is valid.

Some good sized water changes may help also.

Good luck,


----------



## shaunob (Mar 10, 2009)

Go raibh mile a maith agat (thanks)


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

Severums are one of my favorite species. I've had many pairs, from my first greens through the 'Golds' and now the Turquoise.

I have found with mine that starting with a group of youngsters and letting them grow and forming pairs is what works for me, then giving them their own tank and settling in invariably results in them breeding. I have had only one pair that raised fry from the beginning, my first Golds.

I have four small Turquoise now with my Angels, young breeders, outgoing little characters, eating great, hopefully by this time next year they will be pairing off.


----------



## tankmates (Feb 19, 2007)

I have had success by removing the rock that the eggs are on and placing it into a small tank with a heater and sponge filter. My severum eat the eggs on day 3 if I don't remove them. They are currently spawning every 3-4 weeks. I have many grow out tanks of fry.


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

At what size do you notice the pairing up ususally?

How do the pair then get along with the other Severum they were 'growing' with after they've paired up?

And sorry one more question, after pairing up, at what size roughly do they begin to spawn?


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

I think the youngest I have had pairing has been 7-8 mos, I have heard of younger. Its a process, I usually notice them hanging out together, and occasionally chasing off others, once paired some are aggressive towards others, and territorial, for sake of peace I prefer to have a pair in their own tank, they will often tolerate other species, especially smaller, some wont.

I have had females as small as 4" spawn, most are 5" or more. Space, water changes and groceries are major factors in spawning.


----------

